# Alten DayZ Mod / Origin / Epoch Server erstellen ?!



## Sharidan (29. April 2018)

Nabend zusammen 

Wie im Titel bereits angesprochen juckt es mich unheimlich in den Fingern mal wieder DayZ Origin oder auch DayZ Epoch zu zocken. 
Doch ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es überhaupt noch Server gibt, zumindest listet mir mein Game zwar Server auf, aber entweder ROT oder Gelb makiert, was soviel bedeutet wie, ich hab die Falsche Version, oder was anderes passt nicht .
Daher bin ich auf die Idee gekommen mir meinen eigenen kleinen DayZ Epoch/Origin Server zu erstellen. Nein ich will nicht mit anderen Daddeln sondern nur so für mich mal den Server Starten wenn mir grad danach ist und dort gemütlich bauen und Zombie Klatschen.

Die Frage ist daher, ist es überhaupt möglich so etwas zu Realisieren ? 
Gibt es überhaupt die Server Files inzwischen zum Downloaden ?

Google hab ich bereits bemüht aber die Einträge sind aus den Jahren 2013+ und ich bin mir nicht sicher wie vertrauenswürdig sowas ist.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir da evtl weiter helfen könntet.

Lg
Chris


----------



## Basti1988 (30. April 2018)

Hast du es schon mit dem Day-Z Commander probiert?


----------



## Sharidan (30. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mit dem Day-Z Commander probiert?



Den kenne ich noch von früher, aber was ich so im Netz gefunden habe soll der wohl nicht mehr Funktionieren. Müsste ich ehrlich gesagt mal schauen ob ich irgendwo noch die Setup Datei hab von dem Teil.


----------

